# Nike Force 1 boots



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

bmoney said:


> Anyone have any comments on these boots? comfortable? run sizes (do they run big? small>? tight?
> 
> I currently have 2009 Burton HAILS...anyone know how they would compare...I am lloking for a very comfy boot (my feet always hurt the first few runs)
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


Out of the Nike Snowboard boot lineup, the ZF1 are the stiffest boot, followed by the Danny Kass and then the Kaiju. It'll be difficult for anyone to determine if they'll be comfortable on YOUR feet. You'll have to go into a store and try them on. 

From my experience of trying them on, the ZF1 were slimmer in the toe box than the Kaiju. (didn't get to try the DK's). After trying on various boots, this was my conclusion on the width of the toe box; 32 Lock > Nike Kaiju > Nike ZF > Burton Ruler. Lengthwise I found the ZF to be similar to the 32 Lock and Burton Ruler. The Kaiju's I thought were a hair shorter. :dunno:

I ended up sizing up 1/2 size on the Kaiju's and they were perfect for MY feet.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I also have the 2009 Burton Hail and I have tried on the Nike Zoom Force 1. I think the Hail is the most comfortable boot I have ever worn and the Nike felt like it would also be good once broken in. The Nike boot is considerably stiffer than the Hail. It's a little more work getting in and out of the Nike boot with the velcro straps on the liner and outer shell. You just have to try them on to see if they are right for your feet, good luck.


----------



## bmoney (Dec 10, 2009)

thank you guys for you thoughts...

one thing...I think i am getting foot pressure cramps from the boot being too narrow around the mid foot. Are there any suggestions for a wider boot?

thanks! I love my Hails...i think they are very comfy exceptt those first few runs where the pain really really huurts....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I too have a wider foot. I had 32 307's one year they just was unbearable. After 3 runs I would have to undo them and rest for a few minutes.
Anyway I find Northwaves fit wider. I had a pair before the 32's and I found a pair of Decades after that I just absolutely love. 
So yeah go try on some Northwaves.


----------



## ngbert (Oct 8, 2009)

Nike boots have a long way to go


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

ngbert said:


> Nike boots have a long way to go


To go where?


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

nike zf1 = amazing. i dont care what anyone says check out the other threads on them on here and nike boots have great reviews. I tried my ZF1 DKYS (double tongue moon boot ones) this past weekend at killington and they were amazing. super comfy and not too soft where i lost responsiveness. tip for sizing, try on any standard nike shoe and tahts your size. i wear air force 1's all the time and just went with the same size boot and they fit perfectly. someone said before that the ZF1s are the stiffest but im pretty sure your wrong, when trying them on in the store the guy said that the kaijus are the stiffest but not by much. only problem with the boot are they are kinda bulky and having medium bindings it is a right fit in the heel cup. but that will be fixed when i get my union sl bindings this week =)


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

mtmgiants said:


> someone said before that the ZF1s are the stiffest but im pretty sure your wrong, when trying them on in the store the guy said that the kaijus are the stiffest but not by much.


It has been confirmed on many threads and sites that the Kaiju is the softest in their lineup. It's ASSUMED the Kaiju's are stiffer since they cost more. But if you actually try on the boots, it's easy to tell the ZF1 are stiffer.


----------

